# My Newest Story!



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I swam a circle. Another circle. And another. And another. I needed a bigger tank! I looked out of the glass and saw a large glass square. "What could that be?" I said to myself. I was taken out of my tank in a net and placed in my cup, as my usual routine for waterchanges goes. I sat there and slept until my waterchange was done. But when I was put back in my tank, it wasn't my bowl! It was a 5 gallon! I swam about and listened to the hum of my filter. The, I weaved in and out of my plants, inside the fish decorations, and then I lain down on my leaf. I sat there and watched. Then I fell asleep.

THE END! :-D


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Whaddya think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice story.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks DQ!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice Betta story with a great happy ending!


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

nice story!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks. It wasn't as gud as my last story, but it was a try. xD


----------

